# Samsung BD-1500



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a BD-1500 and it is connected to my Panasonic 56" LCD TV which only suoorts 1080i and this isn't a problem as long as the player is connected directly to the TV. I also have a Yamaha RX-v463 Receiver and when I pass the BD thru the HDMI on the Receiver it thinks it's connected to 1080P and I get no picture on the TV. I like the switching control you get by running the Direct TV and the BD thru the receiver. Is there anyone who knows if there is a way to force the BD to send 1080i thru the Receiver?

Thanks,
David


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack, 
In the setup menu of the 1500 there is a setting to choose what resolution you want it to use. Select 1080i and you should be good to go. If you are still outputting 1080p from the receiver you will have to check the receivers menu as I have a feeling it may be upconverting your signal to 1080p not the 1500.


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks Tonyvbd, I have tried to switch the BD-1500 to 1080i but is seams automatically switch back to 1080p when I hook it up. I have to reset the Blue ray player to switch it back. I'll try what you said tonight after work and see what happens.

Thank you,
David


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

By your statment "_but is seams automatically switch back to 1080p when I hook it up_" that may be your issue right there. HDMI is active all the time and if your unplugging it and plugging it back in you will reset the output (it will do this after a firmware update as well)
Try hooking your bluray player directly to the display using a standard composite cable as well (RCA) by using that input on your display you will be able to set it up properly and then simply leave it that way and switch back to the HDMI input. So in essence you will have the BluRay player connected using both HDMI through the receiver and Composite directly from the player.


----------



## David13067 (Jan 20, 2009)

I switched from the Yamaha RX-v463 to the Yamaha RX-V663 and this has somehow fixed the problem. I think the Yamaha RX-V663 is just a better reciever.

Thanks,
David


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

I think any receiver that decodes the two new DD and DTS formats and that decodes multi-channel PCM can work with Samsung BD-1500. BD-P1500 feature has the ability to pass Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio as native bitstreams to pre/pro with built-in decoders or an A/V receiver (AVR) formats.


----------

